# CN and FN owners..



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a DCN and I am just wondering if the ramps that come with the cage (the wire ones) must be covered with the ramp covers? I currently have them on but my rats chew them like crazy! If I don't have them on does it risk bumble foot?

thanks


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I have no idea how that would result in bumble foot. O.e I have my ramp covers off and my rats do just fine!


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

okay, I thought they'd be fine, I think they get bumble foot if they're on wire all the time :S


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

peace said:


> okay, I thought they'd be fine, I think they get bumble foot if they're on wire all the time :S


That's what I've heard. If the rats have no choice but to stand on wire all day, then they are at risk. 

These particular ramps are designed for climbing, and when they climb, they are careful with their feet, I think. They normally hang out on the plastic shelves or other surfaces. 

I only use one ramp in my DCN, and that's in the middle. They are perfectly fine climbing up to the shelves. When they reach the senior months, I'll probably put the ramps in. My one ramp is not covered. The cover got chewed up as well.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Ohh, yeah, that would make sense. I don't see how the ramps would cause it, though. No different than if they use the walls of the cage to climb around if you ask me!


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

Kuildeous said:


> That's what I've heard. If the rats have no choice but to stand on wire all day, then they are at risk.
> 
> These particular ramps are designed for climbing, and when they climb, they are careful with their feet, I think. They normally hang out on the plastic shelves or other surfaces.
> 
> I only use one ramp in my DCN, and that's in the middle. They are perfectly fine climbing up to the shelves. When they reach the senior months, I'll probably put the ramps in. My one ramp is not covered. The cover got chewed up as well.


i've seen my rats choose to climb the cage over using the ramps so many times, most of the time! lol and you're right they do spend most of their time in their hammocks or on the shelves


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

Fraido said:


> Ohh, yeah, that would make sense. I don't see how the ramps would cause it, though. No different than if they use the walls of the cage to climb around if you ask me!


I totally agree


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I thought it was standing on urine, not ramps, that caused bumblefoot? If the ramps were soaked in urine and they walked on them a lot, then they were at risk for bumblefoot. Clean ramps aren't going to hurt them...


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Sabatea said:


> I thought it was standing on urine, not ramps, that caused bumblefoot? If the ramps were soaked in urine and they walked on them a lot, then they were at risk for bumblefoot. Clean ramps aren't going to hurt them...


Yeah, I thought it was a damp/moist environment that causes an infection like bumblefoot. Similar to how soldiers would get trenchfoot, you know?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

To add to this i thought it was when they stood on wires that were dirty. Not just dirt and not just wire.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

okay well i clean the ramps along with everything else once a week, so there should be no problems either way


----------

